# Rbp's Rubbing On Driftwood



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Not sure if this is the correct section but my juvi rbps are rubbing on my driftwood i have in my tank. at first i thought ich but i dont see any white spots on them any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct section but my juvi rbps are rubbing on my driftwood i have in my tank. at first i thought ich but i dont see any white spots on them any suggestions?


Hi Brian,

What you are seeing is called flashing. When I had my reds they flashed quite often but were totally healthy. If they are flashing alot, then I would treat them for external parasites. You can use Prazipro


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the quick response. its not a lot just every so often. what does flashing mean?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian762 said:


> thanks for the quick response. its not a lot just every so often. what does flashing mean?


 flashing like an itch or irritation. Fish will rub themselves on objects to feel better. Its normal if they flash periodically, but test water and possibly treat for parisites if they flash frequently


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

When nitrites are high they do that, check your water parameters, you may need to make a partial water change and that's it.

Cheers.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

water params are good. i am going to treat with salt andsee if it helps. they are doing it more frequently now.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Why salt ? Just try a water change first...


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

well i did a water change yesterday. tested my water params and now i have a slight bit of ammonia. they are

Ammonia .25 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrates 5.0 ppm
pH is 7.2 (that is what it is out of the tap)

what are your opinions?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Try another water change and check the tank for rotting food rests / rotting plants.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I will do another water change tonight, and we will see what happens. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Brian762 said:


> well i did a water change yesterday. tested my water params and now i have a slight bit of ammonia. they are
> 
> Ammonia .25 ppm
> Nitrite 0 ppm
> ...


ammonia is a bit high, but the rest are fine. pH may be high depending on what it is actually, but if its stable it will be fine unless its abnormally high (like high 7's plus)


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

The pH has always been between 7.2-7.4 range. how do you sugest i get the ammonia down?


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I think there will alway's be some kind of ammonia reading? When there is uneaten food left in the tank to decay, this will effect it. And, fishwaste that is breaking down over time and not being sucked out during regular water changes, will effect ammonia reading's? Is your tank fully cycled? 
As, far as the rubbing or flashing goes? Does it seem that they tend to do it more frequently after a feeding? And, before the feeding they seem to be fine? If so, the reason there flashing is because they are trying to clear any inquired debri from the feeding,from there gill plate's.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A tank with a bio-load will have ammonia, but you want it at undetectable levels


----------

